# RAM Versionen Kompatibilität



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

*RAM Versionen Kompatibilität*

Hi!

Ich habe 2x1024mb DDR2 1066MHz Ram aus der Dominator Serie von Corsair. Da ich gerne aufrüsten würde habe ich nach den baugleichen Modulen gesucht und mir ist aufgefallen das es mehrere verschiedene Versionen gibt. Genau weis ich nicht mehr welche es waren (habe bei Ebay ein paar gesehen). Meine Speicher haben die Ver. 4.3
Muss es genau die selbe Version sein oder kann ich meine 4.3er auch z.b mit 6.4er oder anderen betreiben solange alle anderen Vorraussetzungen stimmen (Latenzen/Volt/Bezeichnung usw.)???


----------



## Cuddleman (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAM Versionen Kompatibilität*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe 2x1024mb DDR2 1066MHz Ram aus der Dominator Serie von Corsair. Da ich gerne aufrüsten würde habe ich nach den baugleichen Modulen gesucht und mir ist aufgefallen das es mehrere verschiedene Versionen gibt. Genau weis ich nicht mehr welche es waren (habe bei Ebay ein paar gesehen). Meine Speicher haben die Ver. 4.3
> Muss es genau die selbe Version sein oder kann ich meine 4.3er auch z.b mit 6.4er oder anderen betreiben solange alle anderen Vorraussetzungen stimmen (Latenzen/Volt/Bezeichnung usw.)???


 
Ist möglich mit den von dir genannten Voraussetzungen.

Trotzdem gibts hin und wieder auch da untereinander Probleme.
Da hilft einfach nur ausprobieren.

Zu den Geil-RAM der GX Serie kann ich eindeutig sagen, das die bei mir sogar mit unterschiedlich beworbener Latenz (4 zu 5), als 2 Paare im Dualmodus ohne Probleme im BIOS-Automodus laufen!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAM Versionen Kompatibilität*

Korrekt, es kann - muss aber nicht mit einander harmonieren da die unterschiedlichen Revisionen meist für unterschiedlichen Chips stehen


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAM Versionen Kompatibilität*

Ok vielen Dank ihr beiden! 
Ich werde wohl das Risiko übergehen und direkt komplett auf DDR3 von Corsair aufrüsten (bin Fan von euch )
Trotzdem ist das gut zu wissen!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAM Versionen Kompatibilität*

nicht dafür, immer gerne


----------

